# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Lire et crire une valeur binaire dans la base de registre

## DelphiCool

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Lire et crire une valeur binaire dans la base de registre

Voici comment lire et crire une cl binaire dans votre base de registre.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

